# New Era in Pickups



## Vol

2015 sounds interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/a-new-era-in-pickups-aimee-cope/


----------



## Teslan

I'm waiting to see what the new Toyota Tacoma will look like. Though of course that small of pickup wouldn't be discussed in a farm article about trucks.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yup, and probably be pushing 100k on a fully loaded one ton......insane to say the least. Wth happened to truck prices? All of a sudden they're commanding luxury car prices, at least the last 15 years it seems they have gone up and up....skies not even the limit any more


----------



## Brian8

It's cheaper to buy a house than a truck. Are they going to start giving 15 year loans so we can afford one? This is getting stupid with the prices


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya know when I bought mine the other day, the salesman asked me if I wanted to do long term financing, I said yea, I'll put 15k down and finance the remander for 48 months....he had this strange look and said...."ok, we consider that short term financing however" .....really, 4 years is now short term financing.....I remember when 4 years was the maximum term, wow....evidentially 7 years is now the norm with some longer than that.....I can understand why


----------



## urednecku

somedevildawg said:


> Yup, and probably be pushing 100k on a fully loaded one ton......insane to say the least. Wth happened to truck prices? All of a sudden they're commanding luxury car prices, at least the last 15 years it seems they have gone up and up....skies not even the limit any more


Every body thinks they gotta have a truck. And I'm gonna say about 80% of 'em would have a fit if any cow crap happened to get on it. Some of the idiots around here have 'em lowered so much they scrub going over a speed bump. The other half have 'em jacked up so high ya gotta have a ladder to get in it. (I think they are trying to make up for a 'shortage' someplace else  )

Bottom line, too many people buy a 'truck' to drive around in, not to work with. Supply & demand.


----------



## rjmoses

"More diesels"? With diesel $1.20 over gas, not me!

I would buy a diesel nowadays only if I was doing a LOT of HEAVY towing.

Ralph


----------



## Mike120

I gave away my old '01 F-150 with 278K miles and took my wife's Explorer when I got her a new car. I still have a '04 C2500 Chevy and '05 F-350 diesels to pull and haul stuff. I figure those two will outlast me 'cause neither gets many miles put on them. There is no way I could justify spending money for a new truck at today's prices.....


----------



## Vol

rjmoses said:


> "More diesels"? With diesel $1.20 over gas, not me!
> 
> I would buy a diesel nowadays only if I was doing a LOT of HEAVY towing.
> 
> Ralph


Kind of foolish to buy a new one now with big oil making it their intent to take advantage of diesel operators....the least refined of road fuels is the most costly. Time you figure the cost of ownership of owning a new diesel pickup including the outrageous price of the diesel motor and the accompanying transmission, you just cannot come out ahead financially.

Like I posted awhile back, my diesel pickup that I bought new has well over 300K on it now and I am keeping a eye towards replacement. One of my customers who is a older fellow told me he is thinking about selling his 2006 HD Duramax with 21,000 miles. I told him I would buy it when he got ready to sell.....and NO DEF to deal with. I hope he calls me sooner rather than later.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> Kind of foolish to buy a new one now with big oil making it their intent to take advantage of diesel operators....the least refined of road fuels is the most costly. Time you figure the cost of ownership of owning a new diesel pickup including the outrageous price of the diesel motor and the accompanying transmission, you just cannot come out ahead financially.
> 
> Like I posted awhile back, my diesel pickup that I bought new has well over 300K on it now and I am keeping a eye towards replacement. One of my customers who is a older fellow told me he is thinking about selling his 2006 HD Duramax with 21,000 miles. I told him I would buy it when he got ready to sell.....and NO DEF to deal with. I hope he calls me sooner rather than later.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Better just go make that guy an offer Mike. Before he happens in to a dealership to "just look around" and that truck becomes trade bate.


----------



## Vol

I thought about that Teslan, but he told me that he was getting away from hauling period....when he "got ready" he was going to sell his truck and his trailer. He is kind of a ornery cuss and I definitely did not want to P him off by bugging him. He is very older school and he told me when he got ready to sell he would call me. So I am waiting....and waiting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer

My ol' '83 Chevy 1 ton dually looks better every time I see the new truck prices. I just need a gas truck to follow me around to feed the 454.


----------



## ARD Farm

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know when I bought mine the other day, the salesman asked me if I wanted to do long term financing, I said yea, I'll put 15k down and finance the remander for 48 months....he had this strange look and said...."ok, we consider that short term financing however" .....really, 4 years is now short term financing.....I remember when 4 years was the maximum term, wow....evidentially 7 years is now the norm with some longer than that.....I can understand why


7 years and you have a payment book but the vehicle is already in the bone yard.... how quaint.

I'll just keep my 97 350. It never sees bad weather anyway. Just hauls hay in the summer.No way I'd ever consider spending close to 60 for a new truck (with financing probably closer to 70). My farm was less and it *makes* money not cost money.....

I don't get it at all.


----------



## stack em up

$3500 for my semi looks better and better every day. Was just browsing for pickups for my seed selling truck. Damn. Think I'll stick with my Jeep.


----------



## RockmartGA

It's not just pickup trucks, the price of EVERYTHING seems to have increased exponentially during the past 5-10 years. Everything, of course, except for the price of hay. That seems to have flatlined.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yea that's so true, I just attribute it to a weak dollar.....and weak leadership, and over indulgent people, and a healthcare crisis.....it's a mess all the way around. Farmers always seem to be at the bottom of the food chain even though we supply the food chain....


----------



## IH 1586

Troy Farmer said:


> My ol' '83 Chevy 1 ton dually looks better every time I see the new truck prices. I just need a gas truck to follow me around to feed the 454.


Just out of curiosity what do you get for mileage? I getting 9 or 10 with my '99 Chevy 1 ton dually w/454.


----------



## Troy Farmer

IH 1586 said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you get for mileage? I getting 9 or 10 with my '99 Chevy 1 ton dually w/454.


I've never checked. But I would guess somewhere in the 7 to 10 range. I get about the same whether loaded or not. The only gripe I have is dealing with a carbureted engine. I must say fuel injection was a vast improvement for gas engines. My old truck is still all original with 74k miles. I'll probably keep driving her till the wheels fall off.


----------



## IH 1586

Troy Farmer said:


> I've never checked. But I would guess somewhere in the 7 to 10 range. I get about the same whether loaded or not. The only gripe I have is dealing with a carbureted engine. I must say fuel injection was a vast improvement for gas engines. My old truck is still all original with 74k miles. I'll probably keep driving her till the wheels fall off.


I bought mine at estate sale in '07 and it only had 32,000 on it and never saw snow, now it has 80,000 and is my daily driver for the last couple of years since my car rusted away. I hope I can get a car before it gets to bad rust wise.


----------



## somedevildawg

Troy Farmer said:


> I've never checked. But I would guess somewhere in the 7 to 10 range. I get about the same whether loaded or not. The only gripe I have is dealing with a carbureted engine. I must say fuel injection was a vast improvement for gas engines. My old truck is still all original with 74k miles. I'll probably keep driving her till the wheels fall off.


That's what I did but I just put new wheels on when they fell off.....hard to beat those older trucks, what's the sayin "they don't build em like they used to".....so true


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> That's what I did but I just put new wheels on when they fell off.....hard to beat those older trucks, what's the sayin "they don't build em like they used to".....so true


But you got a new one? Did the wheels fall off again?


----------



## Brian8

I have one older truck and an old truck. I love them both and they are in the category of "they don't build them like they used to". I have a 2001 Ford F-250 diesel with 7.3L and damn they don't build it like that truck anymore. Yea it isn't that fastest at first start but once going it goes and goes. It has 190k miles and the biggest repair is the front wheel bearings but that's from the big tires and off road conditions.I'm sorry guys but both my trucks are raised and have pretty big tires on them but my 2001 is used daily for hauling hay, horses, tractors, grain and pretty much anything else needed. I have a 1979 F150 custom and that truck is pretty and I use it mostly for around the farm stuff because it doesn't get the greatest gas mileage.

This year I finished the whole underside of the 2001 truck. All new paint so it can last me another 14 years with little to no rust underneath. Redid the front bumber and about to do the rear bumber. In the spring I plan on giving her a brand new set of paint as the whole passenger side has taken a beating from numerous things and I'm not to found of all the white scuff marks down the side. It has done this much for me so she'll get her a new coat for her.


----------



## Gearclash

*"....the least refined of road fuels is the most costly"* {quote function utterly refuses to work }

I suspect the advent of ULSD (already fading in time) may have been a big part of diesel costing as much or more per gallon than gasoline.

Been driving the same 99 Dodge Cummins for 11 years now. Not interested in the new stuff. Cost of ownership is exorbitant. Even just going one generation newer than the truck I have now would mean that replacing injectors would cost 6 times more.


----------



## Vol

I do not feel the impulse to drive a $60K-$70K truck......I remember the rush it gave me when I was thirty years younger to drive a new truck....but not now. If I were to spend that amount of money on a vehicle it would not be a pickup truck.....Range Rover?....maybe. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120

Gearclash said:


> *"....the least refined of road fuels is the most costly"* {quote function utterly refuses to work }
> 
> I suspect the advent of ULSD (already fading in time) may have been a big part of diesel costing as much or more per gallon than gasoline.


It was, I was involved in a lot of Sulfur Recovery Units in the early 2000's. The diesel producers were allowed early cost recovery and a bunch of benefits to put them in. It also got rid of a lot of little producers. Diesel is very easy to produce with a little topping plant, but taking all the sulfur out is expensive....pretty much consolidated the diesel production business.


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> I do not feel the impulse to drive a $60K-$70K truck......I remember the rush it gave me when I was thirty years younger to drive a new truck....but not now. If I were to spend that amount of money on a vehicle it would not be a pickup truck.....Range Rover?....maybe.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's what a loaded F-350 crew cab costs right now. 60-70k. 
Can't imagine a loaded 550 crew cab.....$75,000?

Here's a way I could see buying one: 
10 YEAR/250,000 mile powertrain warranty MIGHT get me interested. 
I'm sick of buying these trucks KNOWING you're in for a $3-$10k repair AFTER the joke warranty expires.

Even then, it would be a tough sale for me.


----------



## rjmoses

JD3430 said:


> Here's a way I could see buying one:
> 10 YEAR/250,000 mile powertrain warranty MIGHT get me interested.
> I'm sick of buying these trucks KNOWING you're in for a $3-$10k repair AFTER the joke warranty expires.
> 
> Even then, it would be a tough sale for me.


Just got a love note from Ford offering me an extended warranty on my 2 yo F150.

Warranty expires before the payment book!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> But you got a new one? Did the wheels fall off again?


Lol....on my god knows what set now....378k I thnk and still going strong, ain't about to get rid of her.....she's my daily driver although I am thinking of getting a f150 (think 04) to run around in but probably not, maybe a Toyota, idk.....can't bring myself to sell the 01 f350 that's for sure. One thing is for sure, the new ones ain't gettin no cheaper.....seems every year they jump about 5%!

I can tell you the truck is an improved variety.....some of the things I noticed on my first trip (350mls).....significantly more power, transmission is slick....love the assisted down shifting with a load, visibility at night is unbelievable! On the flip side of that, I see a whole lot more deer in the ditches than I used to.....makes the pucker factor worse. Fuel mileage is improved significantly....def can be a pita to find.....my observations after one trip


----------



## somedevildawg

Pics of the "new" one.....


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Pics of the "new" one.....


Really nice ride....you can "style" hard in that machine.   

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker

somedevildawg said:


> Pics of the "new" one.....


If she performs as good as she looks you have got yourself a winner. Pull a trailer during the week and take the lady out on the town Sat. nite. Really like the built in toolboxes on the bed. Good Luck.


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> That's what a loaded F-350 crew cab costs right now. 60-70k.
> Can't imagine a loaded 550 crew cab.....$75,000?
> 
> Here's a way I could see buying one:
> 10 YEAR/250,000 mile powertrain warranty MIGHT get me interested.
> I'm sick of buying these trucks KNOWING you're in for a $3-$10k repair AFTER the joke warranty expires.
> 
> Even then, it would be a tough sale for me.


I'm wondering if 550s are as loaded as the 350s? As most 550s are bought by businesses and such that generally like more of the bare bone types. While 350s are bought sometimes by people that are pulling a couple motocross bikes and need everything their Mercedes has in the way of extra features.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> I'm wondering if 550s are as loaded as the 350s? As most 550s are bought by businesses and such that generally like more of the bare bone types. While 350s are bought sometimes by people that are pulling a couple motocross bikes and need everything their Mercedes has in the way of extra features.


There is a few lariats but not a whole lot....most 450-550 tend to be XL. And yea the 350's are hard to find without lariat trim....less desirable for sure on the resale market. Would've loved to had carpet delete on mine, apparently '14 is the last year you can order a lariat and delete carpet in favour of vinyl....


----------



## 8350HiTech

somedevildawg said:


> There is a few lariats but not a whole lot....most 450-550 tend to be XL. And yea the 350's are hard to find without lariat trim....less desirable for sure on the resale market. Would've loved to had carpet delete on mine, apparently '14 is the last year you can order a lariat and delete carpet in favour of vinyl....


Carpet is a lot easier to delete than it is to add!


----------



## hog987

When I was looking at trucks. As soon as one up graded to diesel motor than it was an automatic upgrade in the interior of the truck. That was for a 250 and 350.


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> I'm wondering if 550s are as loaded as the 350s? As most 550s are bought by businesses and such that generally like more of the bare bone types. While 350s are bought sometimes by people that are pulling a couple motocross bikes and need everything their Mercedes has in the way of extra features.


You can load up a 550 just as much as a 250!
The 550 will be a lot more expensive. It has a huge rear axle compared to a 250/350. It has a heavier frame, bigger spring packs, brakes, tie rods, etc. all those extra pieces add a lot to the cost. 
A 550 trimmed the same way as a 350 is probably $3-5k more!


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> You can load up a 550 just as much as a 250!
> The 550 will be a lot more expensive. It has a huge rear axle compared to a 250/350. It has a heavier frame, bigger spring packs, brakes, tie rods, etc. all those extra pieces add a lot to the cost.
> A 550 trimmed the same way as a 350 is probably $3-5k more!


I guess I meant are the average 550s sitting on lots as loaded as a 350 or even 250? Or does one have to order one in with all the fancy stuff. A couple of years ago I was looking at the Ram 4500 and 5500. What they had on the lot were the basic chassis/cabs. Maybe it depends where in the country you are. Where I live there is a fairly big market for the Chassis/Cabs to the oil industry.


----------



## slowzuki

Took my uncle looking at trucks the last couple of weeks, he's pretty set on a 2012 Ram 3500 diesel we saw. Its setup for camper delivery, mega cab, big fuel tank, 5th wheel, toolbox all under a tonneau cover. Clean inside.

Has dpf delete, air intake, tuner, 100 k miles. Spoke to previous owner, he liked it, just wasn't cut out for the job.

He's only towing a 10,000 lb boat a few times a year and leaving it parked at our farm so I'm trying to steer him into a gas SRW longbox but he likes the heated/cooled seats and leather interior. I think in 10 years he's gonna be way farther ahead moneywise with a gas engine.

His other truck is a fully loaded 2001 Suburban LT something that he bought cheap but he's used to the fancy stuff now lol.


----------



## Bonfire

Cooled seats? Like A/C built into the seat?


----------



## deadmoose

Yup.


----------



## somedevildawg

Bonfire said:


> Cooled seats? Like A/C built into the seat?


Where you been bonfire....heated and cooled seats are a desirable option nowadays, lol

Mine has em, first time I turned mine in with the A/C It felt like I pissed my britches, kinda strange.....


----------



## Vol

Don't laugh at those cooled seats fellas.....they feel pretty good on a hot summers day....first time I sat in those was '09 when me and the little woman headed West for a long vacation in her new ride....went out to Wyoming...down thru Colorado into New Mexico....back up thru Colorado...and back to Wyoming....no sweatty divide when driving while chillin' the tail. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire

somedevildawg said:


> Where you been bonfire....heated and cooled seats are a desirable option nowadays, lol
> Mine has em, first time I turned mine in with the A/C It felt like I pissed my britches, kinda strange.....


I knew there were heated seats but didn't know there was A/C as well. My newest vehicle is an 07 Dodge C&C. It's plain Jane. Just a radio and A/C (for the cab of course).

Do they plumb freon to the seats with each it's own evaporator coil? Are they ducting air to them?


----------



## deadmoose

Bonfire said:


> I knew there were heated seats but didn't know there was A/C as well. My newest vehicle is an 07 Dodge C&C. It's plain Jane. Just a radio and A/C (for the cab of course).
> Do they plumb freon to the seats with each it's own evaporator coil? Are they ducting air to them?


Good question.
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/air-conditioned-seat1.htm


----------



## IHCman

Dad has the heated/cooled seats in his 14 Dodge Laramie. They're pretty darn nice. I'd never really sat in a vehicle with heated/cooled seats till he got one. Now mom wants a different ride and heated/cooled seats and a heated steering wheel are two things she won't do without.

I just got the SLT when I bought my new pickup so I missed out on that fancy stuff but I can live without it. Dad went from a 97 dodge and me from an 01 dodge to these 14s. Quite a few changes in the luxury and convience items in the newer ones lol.


----------



## Vol

IHCman said:


> Dad has the heated/cooled seats in his 14 Dodge Laramie. They're pretty darn nice. I'd never really sat in a vehicle with heated/cooled seats till he got one. Now mom wants a different ride and heated/cooled seats and a heated steering wheel are two criteria for her.


I would think a heated steering wheel would be a pretty nice option to have up in your country IHC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman

For the parents they seem to think its something they can't do without now. For me I guess its more of you don't know what your missing if you've never had it. I could use a heated pitch fork handle these last few mornings though. Amazing how fast your hands get cold through your gloves when you touch that handle when its -20. Teaches ya to work faster when its cold.


----------



## somedevildawg

Bonfire said:


> I knew there were heated seats but didn't know there was A/C as well. My newest vehicle is an 07 Dodge C&C. It's plain Jane. Just a radio and A/C (for the cab of course).
> Do they plumb freon to the seats with each it's own evaporator coil? Are they ducting air to them?


They're ducting A/C.....


----------



## SVFHAY

It's funny how the bling and extras get ya. Years ago wife wanted a practical minivan that was parked next to a loaded up one. I talked her into the fancy one (it was bad enough being seen in a mvan, please let me be comfortable). Now I can't talk her into anything sensible, she gotta be Stylin'!


----------



## slowzuki

Well, he bought the truck today! It will be a trailer towing monster. May be able to borrow it from time to time when needed. Took it for a test drive, hits 100 mph in no time flat.

He is going to remove the rear toolbox and store the 5th wheel hitch in case he needs it in the future. The 80 gallon bed tank will likely move into my F350 for diesel fuel for the tractor.

The tuner will be set back to stock hp but left in the truck to help mpg.

I had hoped he would get a superduty but he loves Dodge products.


----------



## deadmoose

slowzuki said:


> I had hoped he would get a superduty but he loves Dodge products.


Sounds like a bright guy.


----------



## slowzuki

Lol he joked he was gonna ask for a Hellcat to be tossed in with the deal.

I think the truck will do him well, especially if he drives it mostly in the summer.

My dislike of dodge is mostly the rust they get up here in the salt and the weak ball joints/ tie rods ends/panhard bar bushings on that AAM front axle they use.



deadmoose said:


> Sounds like a bright guy.


----------



## mlappin

A little off topic but Sleep Number has a heated/cooled mattress pad available now.


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> A little off topic but Sleep Number has a heated/cooled mattress pad available now.


You love them sleep number beds don't ya Marty.....I remember you plugging them a while back, kinda n the market I'll have to check them out.....


----------



## hog987

mlappin said:


> A little off topic but Sleep Number has a heated/cooled mattress pad available now.


Dont tell my wife that or she will be going shopping. The problem is she will want a whole new bedroom to go along with it.


----------



## Vol

I had a sleep number bed several years ago.....happy with it when I got it.....even happier when I got rid of it. Probably have improved since then though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> I had a sleep number bed several years ago.....happy with it when I got it.....even happier when I got rid of it. Probably have improved since then though.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Depends which one you got, and they aren't for everyone. People either love em or hate em.

Then entry models we started checking out weren't much better than an air mattress you'd take camping, we ended up wit the M7, has like 3" of memory foam on top of the mattress.

The heated/cooled mattress pad is salty, like $1500 and has mixed reviews.

If they get the bugs ironed out I might look at em again, then the wife can keep her side on broil and I can run mine on cool.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Troy Farmer said:


> My ol' '83 Chevy 1 ton dually looks better every time I see the new truck prices. I just need a gas truck to follow me around to feed the 454.


Yeah... wish I'd held on to my old 77 Suburban... with that 454 she'd pass everything but a gas station! Just couldn't afford to drive her when gas got up over $3 a gallon... The body was rusting to nothing as well, and my brother pulled the motor and put it in his early 80's El Camino he bought from a buddy of his with a blown motor. Geesh that thing was HOT!

My 02 F-150 with the 4.6 V8 and automatic just rolled over to 278,000 miles. Just had $1100 bucks in work done on it to pass smog test (too stinkin' close to Houston! Grrrr....) She'll have to have new cats by next fall. Debated selling or trading it off, but NO WAY I can justify even "new USED" truck prices. Wish I could find me a 96 Dodge Cummins with a five speed tranny... that'd probably last me a LONG LONG time... Plus, I figure I can do a LOT of repairs for what a $500-600 a month truck payment for who knows how long...

I don't even like the new stuff... too many 'bells n whistles'. All I REALLY want is AC and cruise control. An automatic is nice on long trips, but hardly necessary, and manuals last a LOT longer...

I don't want no stinkin' "vibrating seat" if I switch lanes and I don't need the flipping truck to back itself and the trailer up. IMHO if you can't back up, you shouldn't be driving a truck PERIOD.

The problem with trucks now is they're built like luxury cars, so of course they're priced like them! Problem is nowadays, most trucks are "cowboy cadillacs"... in most cases, minus the cowboy... LOL I can walk through any Walmart or TSC parking lot in this part of the country and see AT LEAST 3/4 of the trucks (usually diesel duallys) that have NEVER had ANYTHING hitched to the shiny chrome ball on the back... heck, look in the bed, and half of them haven't seen any real work-- the bed paint or liner will be pristine. The other 1/4 of these fancy trucks will have a gooseneck ball or fifth wheel hitch for the horse trailer or "rolling roadblock" camper trailer, and by the looks of the crusted grease on them nothing has been hitched to them for months or more either. City folks... "all hat, no cows"... LOL

Like when I drove a schoolbus... there were at least fifteen diesel duallys in the parking lot... Daddy bought "princess" one to drive to school, or let her drive his "weekend toy" to school... and most of those dingy gals had NO business driving a vehicle that big anyway-- they'd run you off the road with that extra tire and fender sticking out into your lane!

Course, I know *I* wouldn't consider buying a car nowdays either... they're just so much junk... they made even "large" cars SO small that I don't even comfortably fit in one nowdays... my MIL's old 1995 Buick Roadmaster is the only car I'll drive (that we inherited after she passed away)... it's a nice old car. My sister's new Ford POS, though... geesh... getting in and out of that thing is pathetic. Then there's the fact that they're so unreliable... her car's computer system died while she was in Idaho for her online master's degree work as a band director this summer, and after a week in the shop and ordering two different computers, the stealer claimed it 'unfixable' and sold them a new car...

Between the pollution inspections and unreliability and so much stuff to go wrong, I'm ready to just get me an old late 70's Chevy or Ford and just keep rebuilding it as needed... even though it uses more gas, it'd be cheaper than all this overly complex new junk that is constantly broke and must be repaired at high cost.

Later! OL JR


----------



## Lostin55

I guess that I will be the descenting opinion here as I kind of like all of the bells and whistles on our Cummins. That being said, we use it like a truck should be used......and we have cattle.......and it usually has a trailer attached if it leaves the driveway.

The engine brake, 6 speed automatic tranny, heated and cooled leather memory seats, and a few other touches are pretty nice. Did I mention the remote start? Oh yes, when it is 20 below we can start the truck from inside the house, it will run for 10 minutes and shut off if the ignition key isn't turned on by then. Usually we start it twice and then put the key in it. The heated seats make the leather toasty when the temps drop also.

There is an old saying.... Happy wife = happy life.

We had to have the tranny reflashed after the trip to Oregon to pick up the 1069 NH this year, it didn't seem to act right on the trip. After they fixed it I can pull the bighorn mountains pretty easy over Hwy 16A. That's a 10% grade for several miles if you haven't seen it.

It will pull a loaded 25 foot horse trailer with 7 or 8 head in it, a 25' gooseneck loaded with equipment or hay, and anything else I can throw at it pretty easy. There is something to be said for comfort while driving and the advancements in drivetrain are kind of nice too.


----------



## JD3430

I agree
Ive put in my time with base level trucks. Years of vinyl seats, manual transmissions, crank windows and am radios
I hear ford is coming out with a 8 speed automatic and 3" gooseneck ball with hydraulic brake hookups for hydraulic brake trailer in 2016
Ford already has exhaust brake and HVAC seats.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

I sometimes think it'd be nice to have that new F-450/550 hauling a load of hay, but then reality sets in that the feeling of a having a used one paid off it just fine by me! I don't mind the "plain Jane" feel of an XL...less sh** to go wrong in my mind. Plus hauling with an automatic tranny is just boring as all get out. Just no fun. Hop in and start to slide gears....'Merica!


----------



## JD3430

Yeah, I have an XL, too. 
I must have an automatic, though. Rowed way, way too many gears in my OTR driving days. 
Love my automatic. They're so much better these days....especially after a hard day of work.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

I don't blame you there, especially after doing OTR work. Then manuals in a pickup would get old in that case!


----------



## slowzuki

I've not driven a lot of diesel with manuals but a friends F450 with a 6.9 IH diesel I think it is, the clutch is brutal. Its about all I can do to hold the pedal depressed for more than a minute. I can see leg/hip damage driving one of them for years.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Love the automatic too, UNTIL it has to be rebuilt... then they're not so much fun...

Manuals last a long, LONG time, although you do have clutch replacements now and again... but so long as the truck is built for it, it's not so bad... (say, like NOT having to remove the cab to do pretty much "anything" on it... couldn't GIVE me a new Ford...)

I wonder how these 6-8 speed automatics are going to hold up... generally speaking, the more parts, the more there is to go wrong, and the higher the cost to fix it...

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg

luke strawwalker said:


> Love the automatic too, UNTIL it has to be rebuilt... then they're not so much fun...
> 
> Manuals last a long, LONG time, although you do have clutch replacements now and again... but so long as the truck is built for it, it's not so bad... (say, like NOT having to remove the cab to do pretty much "anything" on it... couldn't GIVE me a new Ford...)
> 
> I wonder how these 6-8 speed automatics are going to hold up... generally speaking, the more parts, the more there is to go wrong, and the higher the cost to fix it...
> 
> Later! OL JR


I learned a long time ago, when a tranny needs rebuilt, buy a new one....

I'm purty sure the GM vehicle is the one that removing the cab is required for a lot of repairs.....although Ford does it as well I'm sure, it makes sense to do it in a lot of cases.....

Not sure how them trannies will hold up either but they damn sure provide much more efficient shift patterns ..... Jury still out on them I guess .


----------



## Teslan

somedevildawg said:


> I learned a long time ago, when a tranny needs rebuilt, buy a new one....
> 
> I'm purty sure the GM vehicle is the one that removing the cab is required for a lot of repairs.....although Ford does it as well I'm sure, it makes sense to do it in a lot of cases.....
> 
> Not sure how them trannies will hold up either but they damn sure provide much more efficient shift patterns ..... Jury still out on them I guess .


Neighbor guy that mods Fords for himself and others says Ford removes the cabs do just about anything to engines and transmissions.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> Neighbor guy that mods Fords for himself and others says Ford removes the cabs do just about anything to engines and transmissions.


My neighbor has a 07 model Chevy and had an oil line develop problems and they had to remove the cab last week to get to it.....said they do it all the time, as routine as tilting the cab on a tractor. Now for us folk that turn wrenches ourself, it may be a pita, but for those at the service department, it's far better and less hours to lift the cab.....purty sure GM started that trend, but it seems to be a good one, he said it really wasn't bad, course the right tools are paramount.....


----------



## luke strawwalker

Yes, on the "newer" ones... my nephew bought him a 2009 (IIRC) Super Duty with the King Ranch package, 6.4? (not the 6.0 junk, whatever the next one up is) diesel... gotta pull the cab to do virtually ANYTHING on it. He needed to replace an oil temp sensor on the oil cooler because it was giving a faulty reading and causing it to derate itself, and tried to do it there in the farm shop-- I mean, it's right there on the front of the engine, right above the water pump, so should be an easy fix, right... NOPE! Cannot get to it without removing half the front of the engine, radiator, condenser, tranny cooler, etc...

Ridiculous. Wouldn't have one. My 02 F-150 gasser is bad enough to work on, and that one is actually pretty easy to get to everything. Newer stuff is an absolute nightmare... Take it to the shop and it's a nightmare when you pull out your checkbook to pay for it...

They just don't build them like they used to...

If someone likes all the conveniences and bells/whistles, more power to 'em, but geez the expense is unreal... everything comes with a price...

I know back when I started driving a schoolbus, a neighbor lady of mine (actually had been MY bus driver when I was still in school!) who was about to retire (was already in her late 60's) was showing off her new Ford diesel dually super-everything... I asked her "how much did it cost?" She told me "$40,000" (tells you how long ago this was!)... I shook my head" LOL

I feel even more that way about these $80,000 wonders nowdays... Even if I had it, I wouldn't pay that much for a vehicle... just not worth it IMHO...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Lostin55

You must have missed my comment. . . . 
Happy wife = Happy life
That my friends, is cheap insurance


----------



## somedevildawg

But JR....her 40k $ pickup is 7-8 years old and still worth what, 22-25k not bad......can buy one that's not up for the job, no bells and whistles and no resale and easily have spent the difference......YOLO


----------



## luke strawwalker

Maybe so...

Guess I'm related to my family-- so cheap I squeak when I walk... LOL

Different strokes and all that I guess.

My nephew-in-law changes trucks like most folks change underwear... I couldn't do that... it'd drive me nuts worrying about it. The big Hummer H2 was nice, with all the automatically adjusting seats and mirrors and heated/cooled everything (seats, steering wheel, etc) and all that, but personally I don't care for THAT much stuff. That's just me. Just something else to break, and since I do most of the working on it... well...

Heck I'm about ready to hit the junkyard for a manual-adjust seat for the 05 Dodge minivan-- when we were in Indiana for Christmas, the evening before we left we were packing the car, and Betty powered the seat all the way forward to fold the stow-n-go seat behind it, and the seat refused to move back when she hit the switch-- I dug under the seat for an hour with a flashlight making sure nothing (coin, nut, whatever) dropped into the tracks and bound up the motor, and finally she had to squeeze in and drive the car over to the BIL's farm shop and I jacked it up and used his tools to pull the seat out. Flipped the seat backwards and rattled it and tried it again-- no joy. Unplugged the wiring and flipped the seat out completely upside down beside the car and plugged it back in and tried it-- no joy. Finally took the motor cables loose from the side adjuster rack screws one side at a time-- finally it works! Pulled the faulty slider-screw out and took the PLASTIC worm gearcase apart, and lo and behold, a CRACKED plastic gear (figured maybe a bit of plastic was just jamming the gear, but no, it cracked, so it'd make a near-complete turn and lock up when the crack came up and it tried to mesh tooth-on-tooth. Disconnected that side of the adjuster screw from the seat track base, zip-tied it up out of the way, and let the drive cable dangle on that side. Now it works.

All that electronic rubbish is GREAT when its new, as long as it works... when it doesn't, it's a COMPLETE PITA... AFAIC, progress peaked with air conditioning and cruise control-- the rest is gravy and not needed.

All IMHO anyway... Later! OL JR


----------



## Bgriffin856

Wonder what Jerry Reed would think these days


----------



## cornshucker

PaCustomBaler said:


> I sometimes think it'd be nice to have that new F-450/550 hauling a load of hay, but then reality sets in that the feeling of a having a used one paid off it just fine by me! I don't mind the "plain Jane" feel of an XL...less sh** to go wrong in my mind. Plus hauling with an automatic tranny is just boring as all get out. Just no fun. Hop in and start to slide gears....'Merica!


Agreed, don't like automatics myself do not have any problem with having to change gears. Do it on my regular job and on a couple of our farm trucks. Good riding seat, plenty of power and a decent radio/CD player and I'm good to go. Plus I had one 7.3 Ford with a E40D automatic if that won't leave a sour taste in your mouth nothing will. Great truck and engine just E40D transmission complete POS. If I'm going to get a lot of bells and whistles its going to be a Corvette not a work truck. But that's the great thing about America everybody don't like the same thing and we all have choices. From fully loaded to plain jane it is an individual choice no one persons right and no one persons wrong just a matter of personal preference. Me myself I'm glad to see people be able to get what trips their trigger.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

cornshucker said:


> Agreed, don't like automatics myself do not have any problem with having to change gears. Do it on my regular job and on a couple of our farm trucks. Good riding seat, plenty of power and a decent radio/CD player and I'm good to go. Plus I had one 7.3 Ford with a E40D automatic if that won't leave a sour taste in your mouth nothing will. Great truck and engine just E40D transmission complete POS. If I'm going to get a lot of bells and whistles its going to be a Corvette not a work truck. But that's the great thing about America everybody don't like the same thing and we all have choices. From fully loaded to plain jane it is an individual choice no one persons right and no one persons wrong just a matter of personal preference. Me myself I'm glad to see people be able to get what trips their trigger.


Yes sir, that's right. To each his own.


----------



## JD3430

E4OD was a terrible truck transmission. I rebuilt several. 
The new Torqshift automatic is night/day difference. 
E4OD was a glorified car transmission. Torqshift is like an Allison medium duty automatic.


----------



## central va farmer

I bought my 05 3500 duramax new in July 05, it's loaded with every option, bought my 13 3500 duramax cab/chassis in Jan 13 as a plain Jane to keep cost down. I wish I would have spent the extra $ and loaded it up also because the bells and whistles are nice, and resale value is higher, and I work the $hit out of my trucks no cowboy caddie for me. The price of new trucks is also nuts, you can almost buy a new day cab tractor for the price of a new pickup


----------



## TessiersFarm

That's my take too, mine is a 77 ford but same deal. The other advantage is parts are cheap, just did a rear brake job, all new shoes, and both E-brake lines, under $100 bucks. I just looked under the hood on my fathers 2015 pickup and you cant even see the engine, there must be one in there somewhere. I always thought 6 to 8 MPG, never had the courage to check. The other thing I wished was the newer trucks had the gearing the old ones had, my wife has a 2005 diesel with more HP and Torque but you wouldn't know it with 15 rounds behind it, til we hit 45 then she wins every time.


----------



## central va farmer

TessiersFarm said:


> That's my take too, mine is a 77 ford but same deal. The other advantage is parts are cheap, just did a rear brake job, all new shoes, and both E-brake lines, under $100 bucks. I just looked under the hood on my fathers 2015 pickup and you cant even see the engine, there must be one in there somewhere. I always thought 6 to 8 MPG, never had the courage to check. The other thing I wished was the newer trucks had the gearing the old ones had, my wife has a 2005 diesel with more HP and Torque but you wouldn't know it with 15 rounds behind it, til we hit 45 then she wins every time.


I agree with you on gearing, why in the world can't gm put a 410 rear with the duramax? We have a 89 f250 with the old 7.3 and it's a brute in 1st gear but on the highway new trucks blow it off the road.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

central va farmer said:


> I agree with you on gearing, why in the world can't gm put a 410 rear with the duramax? We have a 89 f250 with the old 7.3 and it's a brute in 1st gear but on the highway new trucks blow it off the road.


You and me both. I have 4.88s in my F450, I swear it could pull a house but struggles to keep up with the horse and buggies over on the Lancaster highways lol.


----------

